# Watch out AI



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ya don't get but one warrning,,, looks like Shooters Mobile Comand Post will be at AI this weekend. 

Now remember I am use to fishn The Point so I will get elbow to elbow with ya and might even sneek a peek in your cooler or even worse He has been known to pull up and yell out the window "Yall boys catchn anythang"?? 

I have to remember the AI rules,,, for each pole a guy has out ya have to stay away 100 yards (ya right) 

If yall promise not to scare him I might even bring a dog along,, also known as Cdog :beer:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Watch out for the PINK Crocs, and the Pirate Flag! LOL


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I let the wild ponies*

know your coming.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Orest said:


> know your coming.


Sound advice, I am sure the ponies will need a few days to prepare for such an event.



As far as the fishin the point thing, maybe its just me but I have yet to witness said fishin the point, I have witnessed parking at the point on many occasions and on rear occasions I have witnessed Shooter elbow to elbow with fellow fishermen but was under the impression that was more about stability than anything else.:beer: JMOWMANTA opcorn:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

obx rookie said:


> ...i have witnessed shooter elbow to elbow with fellow fishermen but was under the impression that was more about stability than anything else.:beer: Jmowmanta:d opcorn:


now that's funny!!!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I will re-check the rules but I am sure Rookie has broken some so I see a few weeks in time out wearing the Big Goofy Hat







will be in order.

And Milt,,, if you aint careful I will turn Al loose in your cooler


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Fishbreath said:


> now that's funny!!!


Agreed
You know you'll have to take some rods with ya Shooter. Watching Cdog doesn't count.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Just off phone with brother. Got there today, first rod hit water about 4pm.

By 6pm had 2 40", bout 28pound fish on ice, now he wondering what to do tomorrow and Friday. Has bud comming over tomorrow, so he happy and will be fishing, oh well, hopefully 3 more weeks and boot comes off and I get lucky, if not screws and more weeks.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm in.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

It's a good thing I aint started drinking yet but it aint far off, found out I have to get a new 40 gal hot water tank  just had the truck inspected and found out I have to get a new front hub and they aint sure if it's the $250.00 or the $500.00 one yet 

Did I hear the Burbon Bell ring?? :beer:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Shooter, 

If I'm there, I've got the Jack...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Fished AI last weekend. Quite a few fish were caught and weighed in. Buddy caught a fat 41". Once couple caught 4 fish - all over 30+ - one even went 49"...

Details in Supporter section...

Sandcrab


----------



## ILV2F5H (Aug 2, 2007)

Are you all referring to the Rockfish that are leaving the Bay. What are you using for bait?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Ran into fish-on, who already had a 41" in the box.

Just put lines in. Shooter's on his way.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'm going to change my name to Pepe Le Pew after this weekend, because I'm carrying around some serious skunk.

Other than about 9,000 skates I don't catch diddly. Shooter had one run but that was about it

Nice running into OBX Rookie and fishingeek and fish-on out there. See y'all soon.


----------



## IIJoNII (Apr 19, 2010)

I feel you on that one Sand Flea. We were out there from Friday Night to Sunday afternoon and it was seriously skate central. Also pulled up a dogfish but that was it. Friday night one of my buddies had a nice hit that made his drag sing but unfortunately lost it. Didn't see anyone else having much luck either.. anybody want to chime in on this?


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

sand flea said:


> I'm going to change my name to Pepe Le Pew after this weekend, because I'm carrying around some serious skunk.
> 
> Other than about 9,000 skates I don't catch diddly. Shooter had one run but that was about it
> 
> Nice running into OBX Rookie and fishingeek and fish-on out there. See y'all soon.


Was good to see everyone once again, weather was awesome. 
As far as fishing, well it was better then being at work. I zigged and zagged around every single striper all weekend until the 11th hour. Geek and I had thrown the towel in and was all packed up and heading home when we decide to check in on a hole that someone was hogging all weekend :fishing::fishing::fishing::fishingwell you get the point) and they were in the process of closing up shop so I decide to”cast one more time” so to be absolutely sure that I hadn’t missed that one fish that had my name on it. Not only did I find the fish with my name on but it fit perfectly into my 100 qt. cooler, course the rush of that experience ended on the way home when I met up with bamby. 
Anyone looking for a custom cooler/rod rack for the front of their truck that has been extensively modified by said bamby?


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

OBX Rookie said:


> cooler, course the rush of that experience ended on the way home when I met up with bamby.
> Anyone looking for a custom cooler/rod rack for the front of their truck that has been extensively modified by said bamby?


Dude....no way....that sucks....sorry to hear about that. Did you load bambi into the cooler too...lol.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

fish-on said:


> Dude....no way....that sucks....sorry to hear about that. Did you load bambi into the cooler too...lol.


Nope, don’t think it was salvageable at that point, it was full contact. Not sure if the rack can be fixed back to its original glory but the bright side is I was able to drive home afterwards, without the rack taking most of the impact my truck would surely be in a towing lot right now.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Sorry to hear that news Jay. At least ya got your fish 

I was a bit further south than all the rest of the crew. Fishing was challenging all weekend but did end up 1 good knock-down and 2 short stripers - 26" and 24" and one GIGANTIC Bull ray. 

Oh well, beats the skunk....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

OBX Rookie said:


> Was good to see everyone once again, weather was awesome.
> As far as fishing, well it was better then being at work. I zigged and zagged around every single striper all weekend until the 11th hour. Geek and I had thrown the towel in and was all packed up and heading home when we decide to check in on a hole that someone was hogging all weekend :fishing::fishing::fishing::fishingwell you get the point) and they were in the process of closing up shop so I decide to”cast one more time” so to be absolutely sure that I hadn’t missed that one fish that had my name on it. Not only did I find the fish with my name on but it fit perfectly into my 100 qt. cooler, course the rush of that experience ended on the way home when I met up with bamby.
> Anyone looking for a custom cooler/rod rack for the front of their truck that has been extensively modified by said bamby?


So you lost your striper...to a deer?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

So your eatting steak and fish 

That sucks big time bud


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

sand flea said:


> So you lost your striper...to a deer?


No, lost the buzz from catching the striper when I hit the deer. The striper was safely packed away smothered in ice in the back of the truck. 

Shooter I didn’t even walk back to check on bamby, by the time I got stopped the point of impact was too far and I wasn’t about to walk around in the middle of the night on that section of road looking for what was left. RIP


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

OBX Rookie said:


> No, lost the buzz from catching the striper when I hit the deer. The striper was safely packed away smothered in ice in the back of the truck.
> 
> Shooter I didn’t even walk back to check on bamby, by the time I got stopped the point of impact was too far and I wasn’t about to walk around in the middle of the night on that section of road looking for what was left. RIP


Was it really bambi or a The Korean Guy that always gives you a hard time.?


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Was it really bambi or a The Korean Guy that always gives you a hard time.?


Funny you mentioned that, even though it happened in a nano second I do recall seeing his face before impact…strange how the mind works sometimes.
Havent spoke in a few how is the famly, think you will ever get to go fishing again?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

OBX Rookie said:


> Funny you mentioned that, even though it happened in a nano second I do recall seeing his face before impact…strange how the mind works sometimes.
> Havent spoke in a few how is the famly, think you will ever get to go fishing again?


Family is doing great. Baby's growing so fast. My goal is to get out at least a weekend in the fall, (Columbus Weekend). That could change depends on the weather. I don't get to go much, so I would prefer favorable conditions.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> Family is doing great. Baby's growing so fast. My goal is to get out at least a weekend in the fall, (Columbus Weekend). That could change depends on the weather. I don't get to go much, so I would prefer favorable conditions.


Hell take her along, Darren has been posting pics of his princess on the beach blanket already, just dip her in a vat of sun block before you go.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

What we need to do is have a "baby on the beach day". Take the 'Ol Lady's, wives, what have you, and pile out to the beach. That way, the women can do the baby thing and we can do the manley thing and fish. BTW, they don't seem to mind skeeter bites at this age and just love eating sand.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

obx rookie said:


> sound advice, i am sure the ponies will need a few days to prepare for such an event.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the fishin the point thing, maybe its just me but i have yet to witness said fishin the point, i have witnessed parking at the point on many occasions and on rear occasions i have witnessed shooter elbow to elbow with fellow fishermen but was under the impression that was more about stability than anything else.:beer: Jmowmanta:d opcorn:


now thats funny


----------

